# Pit Bulls and Bloat -- How Common Is It?



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I was surfing the net and came across several good websites on bloat. One had an extensive list of breeds, large and small, that are more prone to bloat based on percentages seen in clinics around the country. It ranges from Great Danes to Pekigneses.

However, Pit Bulls were not on that list, though I have seen disucssions on bloat across various pit bull boards. While I know that nearly any breed of dog is susceptable to getting bloat, I also know that some breeds are much more prone to it (i.e., deep chested dogs, especially Great Danes).

My question is, for those of you that own, raise, handle, and have knowledge with Pit Bulls, what is the risk of Pit Bulls contracting bloat?

I worry with Blue, because he's a larger scale Pit Bull, somewhat deep-chested and weighing in at over 70 pounds.

Thanks!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Bloat CAN happen in any breed. There was a Cardi that died of it in 2003, IIRC- I remember hearing about it on Showcardi-L. And there's lines that are considered to be prone to it in collies. 

Cait


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Well, I also seen a lot of conflict on prevention as well, though I know some of the true causes are still unknown.

Some sites say use a raised bowl, done say don't. Some agree with the Perdue study, some don't. Some say stay far away from soy and wheat, some say it doesn't matter.

Do you know of any sites, or just any recommendations in general, which are pretty concrete in following to prevent bloat? (Other than the obvious, such as exercising after eating, drinking tons of water during meal time, gulping air while eating, ect.)

Working at a vet clinic as a technician, I've seen bloat first hand, and have watched surgery done to untwist a twisted stomach. Most of the dogs were great danes, and most that died were great danes. One was a bloodhound, though he survived after surgery. Witnessing the things that I do, I just want to take all precautions necessary to prevent it from happening.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Have had the breed for over 20 years-and never once had bloat.
The ONLY time we ALMOST had the bloat was when Cato got into the dog food bag that my son left on the floor open after feeding, and ate 6 lbs of dog food at 16 weeks old. Talk about fat? He was wider then he was long, and he teetered on his belly until he threw it all back up.

But never got bloat.

And after 23 years to be more precise-never had to deal with it.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have never heard of it...........


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

It is very uncommon in APBTs, at least in my experience. That doesn't mean its impossible of course. That is probably one reason why they are not on the list. 

I've owned or cared for at least 150 Pit Bulls and never have had a single incident of bloat so far. They have not had this problem in their new homes either to date. Some of them were deep chested dogs, more so then the norm or more then the standard would allow. I've not known of any with my family and friends dogs which is many more dogs then what I've had here myself. Thats not to say no Pit Bull has ever had a case of bloat, just that it is probably rather uncommon. 

I don't exercise them right after eating, I've heard that contributes to it but I'd also think it'd just be a bit uncomfortable for them in the first place. Some of mine are gulpers and almost always get water with their food. 

The other day one of my females made herself sick, she got into dog food that is for the dogs I'm babysitting. I'm not sure exactly how much it was a 2 gallon bucket half full and she ate plenty of that and then drank an entire bowl of water. She was so fat and bloated. She was so uncomfortable, the next day she threw some up but not a lot. It was half way digested. Then she pooped 5 times in 1 day it was disgusting. Other then that she was ok.


----------



## Bonnie83 (Mar 18, 2015)

Bloat is awful in any dog, it can happen at any age! My dog is a rescue (boxer x not really sure the breed was correctly described when we rescued her) deep chested and one year old, long story short she had a partial twist and the symptoms were something I never want to witness again! Vets did a gastropexy where the stomach is tied to the sternum this was seen as an emergency and a preventative surgery, not to say she won't have symptoms again but a full twist should not occur. She is now on her daily feed spread across 4 small meals and cannot excerise straight after eating we have to wait at least 1-2 hours after eating. And her diet is extremely bland now no rich foods allowed! We had a lucky escape. Long story short as we think she has some resemblance of part pitbull any dog small large any breed can develop bloat at any age! Lucky for us we had insurance as well x


----------

